# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Παρένθετη μητέρα!

## Antigoni87

Χαιρετώ!!
Θυμάστε που η Τιάρα έκανε 3 άσπορα αυγά και τα κλωσούσε πυρετωδώς; Ε, τώρα θα "βγάλουν" και πουλάκια!
Της τα αντικαταστήσαμε με τον αγαπητό Βασίλη με 4 δικά του, και τώρα η μικρή θα πάρει τη χαρά να γίνει μάνα, χωρίς βέβαια να έχει γνωρίσει πρώτα τον έρωτα  ::  .
Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα για να παρακολουθούμε μαζί την πορεία του κλωσήματος, και μετά με το καλό και της ανάπτυξης των μικρών.
Βλέπετε δεν είναι μόνο της Τιάρας η πρώτη φορά, αλλά και η δική μου στα γεννητούρια πουλιών!  ::  
Σήμερα άρχισε το κλώσημα των αυγών!

----------


## jk21

[youtube:1u6kpc8l]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKIqGhqMv60[/youtube:1u6kpc8l]    "fullyhappy"

----------


## Antigoni87

::   ::   ::   ::  
XAXAXAXA!! Είσαι φοβερός   ::   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> [youtube:169f46yb]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKIqGhqMv60[/youtube:169f46yb]    "fullyhappy"


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
[lidea:169f46yb][/lidea:169f46yb]

----------


## xXx

just for the very first timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  ::

----------


## douke-soula

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
καλη επιτυχια σε ολες τις παρθενικες σας προσπαθειες   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  [lparty:162lc16d][/lparty:162lc16d]

----------


## vicky_ath

Μηπως απο Τιαρα να την μετονομασεις σε Χουανα η παρθενα???
Αντε Αντιγονη μου, θα γινεις κ γιαγιουλα!!!!Καλη επιτυχια!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

> Μηπως απο Τιαρα να την μετονομασεις σε Χουανα η παρθενα???
> Αντε Αντιγονη μου, θα γινεις κ γιαγιουλα!!!!Καλη επιτυχια!!!


Χαχαχαχα!!  ::   ::  
Ήδη με κοιτούσε περίεργα σήμερα: "Μα εγώ είχα 3 αυγά, το άλλο από πού ξεφύτρωσε;  ::  "
Και φαντάσου ότι θα λέει μετά τα γεννητούρια στις άλλες κανάρες "Βρε κορίτσια, αλήθεια σας λέω, δεν κάναμε τίποτα! Ούτε καν με άγγιξε σας λέω!" και αυτές θα την κοιτάνε με μισό μάτι   ::   Τσ τσ τσ!!
Και άντε μετά να πείσει τα θετά παιδιά της ότι ναι, γεννήθηκαν με τον κρίνο!! Σε τι πλάνη θα ζει η γλυκιά μου Τιάρα  ::  

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Σούλα και Βικάκι για τις ευχές!!

----------


## xXx

> Και φαντάσου ότι θα λέει μετά τα γεννητούρια στις άλλες κανάρες "Βρε κορίτσια, αλήθεια σας λέω, δεν κάναμε τίποτα! Ούτε καν με άγγιξε σας λέω!" και αυτές θα την κοιτάνε με μισό μάτι    Τσ τσ τσ!!
> Και άντε μετά να πείσει τα θετά παιδιά της ότι ναι, γεννήθηκαν με τον κρίνο!! Σε τι πλάνη θα ζει η γλυκιά μου Τιάρα



αχαχαχαχαχ έλιωσα στα γέλια Αντιγόνη make my day  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Μηπως απο Τιαρα να την μετονομασεις σε Χουανα η παρθενα???
> Αντε Αντιγονη μου, θα γινεις κ γιαγιουλα!!!!Καλη επιτυχια!!!


Λιώνωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fadom1

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από xxx-Birdy-75
> 
> Δώσε και φρούτο και λαχανικά , όσο για το πόσες μέρες για σιγουριά επέλεξε τις 30  
> 
> 
> Aπο τη πρόσφατη εμπειρία μου γύρω στο μήνα άρχισαν να πειραματίζονται με το αυγό και να τσιμπολογάνε βιταμίνη και μου φάνηκε σα να παίζουν ή να το περιεργάζονται τώρα (40ημερών)τρώνε και σπόρους αλλά όχι και πολύ ευχάριστα τα λαχανικά.Επίσης- άσχετο - βλέπω ότι "παίζουν" τραβόντας το ένα πουπουλάκια απ το άλλο και τους έδεσα ένα σχοινί  ξεφτισμένο στις άκρες  και τώρα εκτονώνουν την ενεργεία τους σ'αυτό(συμβουλή που έχει δώσει στο παρελθόν ο κ. Μάκης).


όταν λες τσιμπολογάνε βιταμίνη; τι εννοείς; αν λες αυτό το κύτρινο που έχει και λίγο νιζερ μέσα, δεν είναι βιταμίνη.. μην τους το βάζεις.. είναι μπισκότο-ζάχαρη-χρωστικές-άρωμα-συντηριτικά.. τίποτε χρήσημο, παρά μόνο θερμήδες... να πας να αγοράσεις κάποια επώνμη αβγοτροφή, εν είναι μεγάλη διαφορά στη τιμή... και σκέψου πως για κάθε πουλί αρκεί μία κουταλιά του γλυκού..

----------


## Antigoni87

Η Τιάρα κάθεται στη φωλιά και δείχνει έτοιμη να ξαναπιάσει δουλειά με το μπρόκολο.... Επειδή είναι να λείψω ανά διαστήματα λίγες μέρες και θα τα προσέχει ο φίλος μου, ελπίζω να μην κάθεται στα αυγά (αν κάνει) και δεν ταϊζει τα μικρά!  ::  
Κι εμένα τσιμπάνε πού και πού τα πούπουλα των άλλων, θα βάλω το παιχνιδάκι που λες Μαρία για να εκτονωθούν!
Μέχρι στιγμής τους έχω αυγοτροφή για να τα ταϊζει, άμμο και σπόρους. Έλεγα, αφού καλύτερα είναι να βάλω λαχανικά γύρω στις 30 μέρες, να βάλω έστω βραστό αυγό μπας και τσιμπήσουν!
Το μεγαλύτερο κάθεται πού και πού στην ταϊστρα και παίζει με τους σπόρους. Επίσης πλέον δεν κάθονται καθόλου στη φωλιά και άρα δεν είναι ότι η Τιάρα τα διώχνει για να κλωσήσει.
Αυτά τα ολίγα από εμάς! Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες  ::

----------


## vagelis76

Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να της πάρεις τη φωλιά ωστε να την αποτρέψεις να μυρίσει ξανά το κρίνο-πρόκολο??Αφού λες οτι τα μικρά δε μπαίνουν πια μέσα ίσως είναι περιττή εκεί η φωλιά.
θα σου πουν βέβαια οι έμπειροι καναρινάδες καλύτερα Αντιγόνη.

----------


## xXx

Ας τα γεννήσει τα αυγά κανονικά μέσα στη φωλιά  και της τα παίρνεις μετά, από το να τα γεννάει όρθιο το πουλί στον πάτο του κλουβιού, καλύτερα να μην ζορίζεται άστο να γεννήσει μέσα. Τα μωρά μην τα φοβάσαι δώσε και αυγό και πρασινάδα κανονικά.

----------


## tasrek

Αντιγόνη όντως πρέπει να βγάλεις την φωλιά δεν έχει νόημα ύπαρξης πλέον. Βασίλη πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί να κάνει και άλλα αυγά; Μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο  ::  .

----------


## xXx

Γιατί σου φαίνεται δύσκολο??Το συγκεκριμένο πουλί έχει κάνει μία μόλις γέννα ως τώρα έχει και άλλα αυγά να γεννήσει με πολλές πιθανότητες. Ήταν αργά γεννημένο πέρυσι την άνοιξη το πουλί και άργησε να κάνει πρώτη γέννα φέτος.

----------


## tasrek

> Γιατί σου φαίνεται δύσκολο??Το συγκεκριμένο πουλί έχει κάνει μία μόλις γέννα ως τώρα έχει και άλλα αυγά να γεννήσει με πολλές πιθανότητες. Ήταν αργά γεννημένο πέρυσι την άνοιξη το πουλί και άργησε να κάνει πρώτη γέννα φέτος.



Έχεις δίκιο. Αυτό δεν το είχα συνυπολογίσει.  ::

----------


## maria

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από maria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από xxx-Birdy-75
> 
> ...


Επειδή δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς λέγεται χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο βιταμίνη αλλά τους παίρνω συσκευασμένη cede ή vitakraft

----------


## jk21

αυγοτροφη ειναι αυτο μαρια   ::   ξηρη αυγοτροφη   :winky:

----------


## Antigoni87

Επειδή σας λείψαμε (  ::   ::  ) επανέρχομαι με νέες λεπτομέρειες από τα κανάρια-καμάρια μου και τις περιπέτειές τους!
1ον, το άσπρο ακούει ήχους όπως "μπιπ" από το αιρκοντίσιον όταν ανεβάζω τη θερμοκρασία, και κάνει τσίου τσίου συνέχεια, καθισμένο στο κεχρί (που το περνάει για κούνια)!
2ον, το μεγάλο σκουφάτο μιμείται την Τιάρα καθισμένο στη διπλανή ταϊστρα. Όποτε αυτή τσιμπάει σπόρο, κάνει κι αυτό την κίνηση πάντα κοιτώντας την, και τον παίζει στο ράμφος χωρίς αποτέλεσμα φυσικά!
3ον, το μικρό σκουφάτο έκανε το πρώτο του μπάνιο σήμερα  "fullyhappy" 
Ορίστε και μερικές φωτό (και η Τιάρα επί τω έργω παρακαλώ!)

----------


## EVI.1968

Καλέ τι όμορφα που είναι όλα μαζι!!!

----------


## dim74

να τα χαιρεσαι,ειναι κουκλια!

----------


## budgiefun

Κουκλιά είναι τα άτιμα,ποτε σκοπεύεις να τους πεις οτι είναι υιοθετημένα  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Δε θα το μάθουν ποτέ για να μην πάθουν καμιά κρίση ταυτότητας  ::  
Τους έβαλα σήμερα ένα βιντεάκι με ένα τιμπράντο και έπιασαν το τραγούδι "fullyhappy" 

Επί τη ευκαιρία, Χιούστον έχουμε πρόβλημα!
Η Τιάρα έκανε αυγό, και όχι μόνο δεν τα ταϊζει ενώ τη μαρκάρουν στενά και τρέχουν από πίσω της με ανοιχτό το στόμα, αλλά και τα τσιμπάει όταν πάνε στη φωλιά και την ενοχλούν με το κλώσημα...
Μάλλον πεινάνε αρκετά γιατί προσπαθούν να φάνε αυγοτροφή.
Τι κάνουμε; Βγάζω αυγό, βγάζω φωλιά και αυγό, ή τα αφήνω ως έχουν μέχρι να δω αν τα ταϊζει;

----------


## tasrek

Με βεβαιότητα της βγάζεις το αυγό. Τώρα αν της βγάλεις την φωλιά ίσως να μην πετύχεις πολλά γιατί η Τιάρα εξακολουθεί να είναι πυρωμένη και θα θέλει να φτιάξει καινούργια με όλα τα διαθέσιμα υλικά στα πέριξ (συμπεριλαμβάνονται και τα φτερά των μικρών στον όρο υλικά).  ::  

Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις οι θηλυκιά συνεχίζει να γεννάει και ο αρσενικός ταΐζει τα μικρά. Τώρα που δεν έχουμε πατέρα ίσως να τον υποκαταστήσεις εσύ ταΐζοντάς τα επικουρικά για να μην εξασθενίσουν. Ούτως η άλλως απέχεις λίγες μέρες από την ημερομηνία που είναι να τα βάλεις πλέον μόνα τους.  ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αντιγονη τα μωρα ειναι ολα απιθανα!!!
πραγματικα ελπιζω να παν ολα καλα να βλεπω ενα τους καθημερινα απο κοντα και να το φροντιζω...μονο ΜΗ με βαλεις να διαλεξω γιατι δεν μπορω...!!!

να σου πω οτι απο τα μωρα που εχω...δεν κελαϊδουσε κανενα...μολις χωρισα το δικο μου μικρο τζακ απο αδελφακι και μαμα την 3-4 μερα το ακουσα να κελαϊδα!

----------


## Antigoni87

Άγγελε είναι όντως ακαταμάχητα! "fullyhappy" 
Σε ποια ακριβώς ηλικία τα χώρισες και άρχισε ο μικρός Τζακ να κελαηδάει όταν βρέθηκε μόνος του; Πόσων εβδομάδων;
Άσε, έχω θέμα με το χωρισμό τώρα που πλησιάζουν οι μέρες γιατί δεν είχα ιδέα ότι πρέπει να χωρίζονται από τη μαμά τους, και δεν έχω πού να τα βάλω...  ::  
Χώρος για άλλο κλουβί πολύ πολύ δύσκολα να βρεθεί, κι αν συμβεί θα πρέπει να είναι προσωρινή λύση. Δυστυχώς είμαι αναγκασμένη να μείνω με λίγα πουλάκια έτσι κι αλλιώς, μέχρι κάποτε να βρεθώ σε μεγάλο σπίτι με πολύ χώρο... Θα δείξει!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μπαλκονι δεν εχεις ?η δεν θες να τα εχεις στο μπαλκονι?

εγω περιπου 30 ημερων και λιγο ποιο νωρις τα αφισα μονο με τον πατερα τους γιατι η μαμα τους τα μαδουσε...αλλα δεν ταϊζε αυτος...τωρα ποτε αρχισε να κελαϊδαει πρεπει να ηταν 1,5 περιπου μηνων...μολις αρχισουν να τρωνε βαζετα ενα ενα σε ενα μικο κλουβακι να δεις...αφου δεν εχεις χωρο...

----------

